# User name help



## Queenie (Jul 27, 2008)

Can someone drop the 122 off Queenie122? There isn't another Queenie I don't think


----------



## Morrus (Jul 27, 2008)

Like that?


----------



## Queenie (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes that's perfect, thanks!!!!!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 28, 2008)

Queenie said:


> Can someone drop the 122 off Queenie122? There isn't another Queenie I don't think




Oh, I thought it was a version number.


----------



## Queenie (Jul 28, 2008)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:


> Oh, I thought it was a version number.




I'm doing the prince thing... pretty soon I'll just be a symbol. 

No one seems to know I was here WAY before CM, lol. Heck, I was around back on Eric Noah's site!


----------



## Nifft (Jul 28, 2008)

Queenie said:


> No one seems to know I was here WAY before CM, lol. Heck, I was around back on Eric Noah's site!



 Who are you again?

Confused, -- N


----------



## Queenie (Jul 29, 2008)

Nifft said:


> Who are you again?
> 
> Confused, -- N






Is you being confused any different than usual?


----------

